# Saison-Start 2022 bei Fisherman's Partner



## Brandungsbrecher (1. April 2022)

Warum eigentlich nicht in Hamburg?


----------



## rippi (1. April 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht in Hamburg?


Pinneberg ist doch mit drin.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Pinneberg ist doch mit drin.


Wer will da schon hin?
Im Ernst, da bin ich schneller in Lübeck ;-)


----------

